# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  WDR 5 "Leonardo" am 16.1. um 16:05 Uhr

## RalfDm

Wie mir Jens-Peter Zacharias aus Berlin mitteilt, wird in dieser Sendung ein Interview mit ihm aus dem Jahr 2007 wiederholt, in dem es um Zweitmeinungen bei Krebsdiagnosen geht. Sie wurde damals mit dem folgenden Text angekündigt:

"*Leonardo- Wissenschaft und mehr*

Schwerpunkt: Doppelt hält besser, die zweite Meinung in der Medizin
Die Diagnose ist klar: Krebs. Aber in vielen Fällen stehen dem Patienten dann nicht nur eine, sondern gleich zwei, drei oder noch mehr mögliche Behandlungsmethoden zur Verfügung. Viele Kranke wollen sich bei schwerwiegenden Entscheidungen aber nicht mehr allein auf einen Arzt verlassen und suchen nach einer zweiten Meinung. Doch dabei tun sich einige Probleme auf. Wo findet man einen zweiten unabhängigen medizinischen Berater? Woher bekommt man selbst zuverlässige Informationen, um sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen? Leonardo begleitet einen Erkrankten bei der Suche."

Die Sendung kann live im Internet gehört werden (http://www.wdr5.de/programm.html?tx_wdr5ppfe_pi1[Zeitfenster]=1232103600&cHash=015579b583).

Ralf

----------

